# Set of Unused General Mills State Bicycle Plates 1953/54 w/original packaging



## Gordon (May 12, 2022)

All 50 states plus the District of Columbia, Monaco and Manitoba and Saskatchewan. I am assuming Mr. Garaas or his children did not want to get a single random plate with their Wheaties and instead sent money and/or box tops to General Mills. The plates are all unused but a few have some light scratches from being handled. The plates for Dist. of Col, Wisconsin, Michigan, Maryland and Minnesota are 1954, the rest are 1953 except Hawaii which is undated. The 2 Canadian plates are 1953 and Monaco is undated.


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2022)

$40.00 to kick it off.


----------



## Gordon (May 28, 2022)

Thanks for the offer but no deal.


----------



## dogdart (May 28, 2022)

$75


----------



## Gordon (May 29, 2022)

dogdart said:


> $75



Thanks but no deal.


----------



## dogdart (Jun 1, 2022)

$80


----------



## Gordon (Jun 1, 2022)

dogdart said:


> $80



Sorry, no can do. These bring anywhere from $5 to $15 each on line auctions or swap meets. Thanks for the offer tho.


----------

